# Fly Mesh - Heki Roof Light wont retract



## BillyWig (Aug 24, 2007)

The Fly Mesh roller blind on my small Heki Roof Light (Swift Sundance 2005), wont retract when pulled out. I have dismanteled it and wound it back manually but the tension on the roller is very poor or sticking. Is it something that can be replaced, re-tensioned, lubricated ??. Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sticking Heiki roof blind*

Hi!
I too have the same problem, especially with the silver screen in Spain when it gets hot and just buckles up.
To date I have blown any dust off with an airline (which helped the fly-screen) and have sprayed silicon onto the end of the rollers with no real improvement. Auto-Sleepers describe the tension to be applied to the springs but to date I have not had the courage to take them off. Thinking I may break the plastic mouldings that must first be removed.
Any advice would be welcome from people who have succeeded in re-tensioning their rooftop Heiki's.


----------

